# Show dog grooming



## saritmiz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,
Do any of you participate in dog shows? 
I was wondering what's your grooming routine for the show dogs and how can I make the dogs' coats longer. I just love the long coats...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I finished Smarty from the puppy class, so I didn't have to face the really long coat. There is a grooming book several of the members have purchased and discuss on this forum.

I kept it pretty simple while showing, light grooming every day to avoid any major mats. Know the time it takes to bath, dry and brush out, allow that much time before shows. If we were showing in local driving distance that was great, if out of town keep a list of what is needed. I always use two dryer on small stands to speed the time. To get a really full coat, a top handler said the Havanese needs to exercise on surfaces that will not pull the coat. He uses flag stones in his kennel and uses one of the rugs in his ex pens.


----------

